
Ask HN: How to Setup a Drop-Shipping or Deal-Sharing Community on Autopilot - SilentM68
Hi,<p>I wish to start an on-line business, in the quickest, most economical way possible but lack the experience or a lot of funding.  I was considering, either, a drop-shipping or deal-sharing community that will run on autopilot, as much as possible. I know of no other on-line business sites that generates good monthly income compared to the above, mentioned, sites.<p>Since I lack experience, I would welcome suggestions on any other on-line business that would generate monthly income in the $2000 to $5000 USD range.<p>I&#x27;ve toyed with the idea of paying someone to set up a site but the price is usually very steep, even from folks on Fivver.com.<p>All opinions, ideas, on-line shop outsource recommendations, or criticisms are welcome and appreciated :)<p>Best regards,
SM68
======
adnanazadsg
Setup Shopify with Oberlo. If you know what you want to sell (and know what
will provide good margins) you only need to add products to your site (Oberlo
automates this a lot). Install a good shopify theme and you should have a
decent looking site. After this all orders get routed directly to the
wholesaler, and you shouldn't have to do anything except respond to customer
support (have a no questions asked refund policy and you should be good - just
make sure your margins allow for it)

After that it's all about getting traffic - usually facebook ads are the way
to do this. This is the part thats hard to put on autopilot. Maybe you can get
someone to do it for you for cheap - but you need to make sure you have really
good margins.

If you have a way to get traffic to your site - actually getting a site up and
running is easy.

------
thedangler
Shameless plug, You can use sytescope.com to setup a minimalist site. very
easy to use, tones of free themes and eCommerce options.

But like @adnanazadsg mentioned shopify + orberlo is nice but $29/m adds up
quick with no sales.

Or find something that works, clone it, make it your own and see if you can
make good side income with it.

